# Pienso (alimento balanceado para perros)



## omar ellenberger

Pues, solo eso, a ver si alguien me responde. Un saludo grande para todos, ahi se ven.


----------



## diegodbs

En latín era así "pensum"

*pienso**1**.*(Del lat. _pensum_).*1.* m. Porción de alimento seco que se da al ganado.


----------



## natasha2000

Es una pregunta muy interesante...
Ma apunto, a ver qué piensa la gente sobre la palabra "pienso"....


----------



## omar ellenberger

Hola Diego, gracias por contestar, a ver si me explicas lo de "pensum" que es eso?, pensar?. Un abrazo.
 Nata, te mando un beso grande, no hay iconos de beso para ti


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No tiene nada que ver con pensar. Otro de los miles de casos de homónimas (¿qué tiene que ver una mata de pelo con matar?  ).


----------



## diegodbs

omar ellenberger said:
			
		

> Hola Diego, gracias por contestar, a ver si me explicas lo de "pensum" que es eso?, pensar?. Un abrazo.
> Nata, te mando un beso grande, no hay iconos de beso para ti


 
En latín "pensare" se transformó en el español "pensar"

"Pensum" es otra palabra distinta. En ambas palabras "pensare" y "pensum" se dio la misma evolución: diptongación de la "e" larga del latin (e-->ie) y se convirtió en nuestro "pienso" primera persona del presente de indicativo de "pensar", y lo mismo sucedió con "pensum", además como en casi todas las palabras que proceden del latín, en español pierden la "m" final, y la "u" del latín se convierte en "o"

El resultado final es que dos palabras distintas "pensare" y "pensum" siguen una evolución fonética parecida y se transforman las dos en "pienso".


----------



## omar ellenberger

Huy diego, perdon, no vi lo de "Porción de alimento seco que se da al ganado.". Eso me pasa por no estar atento . Dr, gracias por el dato


----------



## lazarus1907

Pensum viene de pensare, que significa "pesar". La palabra "peso" viene de pensum, y otras como dispensar, compensar y suspender tienen la misma raíz.

Según Corominas, la palabra moderna pensar viene de la idea de "pesar cuidadosamente el pro y el contra".

La palabra pienso (S. XVI) viene de "pensar" en el sentido figurado de "cuidar de alguien", y de ahí "dar de comer a un animal.

Por cierto, ¿a qué viene lo de usar "*balanceado*" como en inglés "balanced", si nosotros hemos dicho "equilibrado" de toda la vida? Aunque acabe usándose y admitiéndose como correcta, balancear significa hacer que algo o alguien se balancee (oscile), y su participio "balanceado" significa que ha sido oscilado. Antes de que hubiéramos decidido consultar el diccionario inglés para aprender español, ese término habría causado risas.

¡El inglés es otro idioma, por favor! Nosotros no perdemos la balanza, sino el equilibrio (balanceándonos).



> Pues, sólo eso, a ver si alguien me responde. Un saludo grande para todos, ah*í* se ven.


----------



## swift

* Nueva pregunta 

*Hola amigos:

Haciendo una búsqueda en Internet, me doy cuenta de que en algunos países de habla hispana el *pienso* no es solamente el alimento para ganado, sino que también se habla de _pienso para perros_, _para conejos_, _para gatos_...

Me gustaría saber en qué paises se da ese uso. En *Costa Rica* se hablaría simplemente de *alimento para* perro, gato, conejo, tortuga...

Muchas gracias.​


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España todos los animales (salvo los peces) comen pienso, así que los animales europeos son cartesianos; pienso, luego existo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Acá, lo mismo que en tu país, swift.


----------



## swift

Hola amigos:

Sus aportes son de mucha ayuda. Veremos si el uso es meramente peninsular.

Muchos tenquius.


----------



## Janis Joplin

De acuerdo con Juan Jacob, por acá no se usa pienso para las mascotas, decimos comida o alimento y hasta más específico... croquetas o de lata.

- ¿A tu gato le das croquetas o comida de lata?
- Le doy croquetas remojadas en leche.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica* se hablaría simplemente de *alimento para* perro, gato, conejo, tortuga...


Por aquí es igual, aunque algunos dicen *balanceado para*...


----------



## torrebruno

¿Balanceado es equilibrado?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estos lados, pienso que solo el ganado come pienso. Los perros, ni por pienso. El mío come pelotitas, qué más remedio. Disfruta mucho más las raras veces que alguien le da pedacitos de churrasco o de milanesa (al horno, que fritas hacen mal). Creo que en el fondo el pobre odia la *comida de perro*.


----------



## mirx

Calambur said:


> Por aquí es igual, aunque algunos dicen *balanceado para*...



Balanceado es lo que les damos a las vacas en el rancho y balanceado integral con su buen bote de salvado si están recién paridas.


----------



## jorgema

Lo mismo en el Perú, *alimento balanceado* para perros, gatos, peces, o simplemento *alimento* o *comida*.
Nunca he escuchado a nadie hablando de 'pienso' para sus mascotas. Esa palabra sólo la conocía para referirse al alimento del ganado (y no creo que el perro y el gato califiquen), y siempre me hizo pensar en alimento vegetal, alfalfa, heno, pasto y similares, pero con lo de la enfermedad de las vacas locas, supe que también se aplicaba para algunas mezclas en la que lo vegetal estaba apenas presente.


----------



## oa2169

Ese "*pienso*" como alimento para animales es desconocido por estos lados. (Al igual que el* heno,* que creo, es lo mismo).

Por estos lares, las vacas comen pasto y los perros, gato peces y demás,m comen comida para perros, gatos, peces y demás.


----------



## Bashti

Balanceado es un calco del inglés. Lo correcto sería "equilibrado". Yo creo que por aquí nos referimos más a "comida para animales" (los que sean) aunque supongo que pienso es igualmente correcto.


----------



## clares3

Bashti said:


> Balanceado es un calco del inglés. Lo correcto sería "equilibrado". Yo creo que por aquí nos referimos más a "comida para animales" (los que sean) aunque supongo que pienso es igualmente correcto.


Tienes razón, Bashti. El genérico que usan las grandes superficies no es pienso sino comida para determinados animales. Por lo visto me quedé anticuado desde que no está el  único gato, Alfredo, que me soportó durante un tiempo. Alfredo comía pienso para gatos. Parecían bolas o fideos cortos pero se le llamaba pienso


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bashti said:


> Balanceado es un calco del inglés. Lo correcto sería "equilibrado".



Este no es el tema de la pregunta pero no puedo dejar de preguntarme al leer tu comentario... si balancear significa, en español,  poner en equilibrio... ¿por qué sería un calco del inglés?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí se habla de "gránulos" o "comida para perros".


----------



## Ibermanolo

Janis Joplin said:


> Este no es el tema de la pregunta pero no puedo dejar de preguntarme al leer tu comentario... si balancear significa, en español, poner en equilibrio... ¿por qué sería un calco del inglés?


 

Aquí nos suena (o por lo menos a mí) horrorosamente porque nunca se ha utilizado con ese significado y nos parece un calco del inglés. Nos pasa lo mismo con remover como sinómino de quitar/retirar y colapsar como sinómino de hundirse, desplomarse. Estas palabras han entrado al español reciente de España a través del inglés.


----------



## anzo89

En Uruguay se le dice "comida para perro", "croquetas" o "bellotas".


----------



## mirx

Ibermanolo said:


> Aquí nos suena (o por lo menos a mí) horrorosamente porque nunca se ha utilizado con ese significado y nos parece un calco del inglés. Nos pasa lo mismo con remover como sinómino de quitar/retirar y colapsar como sinómino de hundirse, desplomarse. Estas palabras han entrado al español reciente de España a través del inglés.



¿O sea que por allá nunca ha habido dietas balanceadas o balanceo de coches?


----------



## Jonno

Aquí son dietas equilibradas o equilibrado de coches (o de ruedas de coches).

Aquí el balanceo es un movimiento de un lado a otro, como el de un barco, todo lo contrario de lo que se expresa en otros países con "dieta balanceada" o "coche balanceado". Por eso nos suena tan extraño: una dieta balanceada nos parece desequilibrada, con altibajos, subidas y bajadas de peso...


----------



## Ibermanolo

mirx said:


> ¿O sea que por allá nunca ha habido dietas balanceadas o balanceo de coches?


 
En efecto, nunca las ha habido.


----------



## Canela Mad

Agrego una opción más, en Colombia un sinónimo de pienso es *concentrado*.


----------



## mirx

Canela Mad said:


> Agrego una opción más, en Colombia un sinónimo de pienso es *concentrado*.



Pues yo insisto que a las vacas les damos balanceado, salvado, concentrado y sal. Todos son diferentes y hay más, por supuesto.


----------



## Bashti

En el caso que nos ocupa, "equilibrado" es un adjetivo calificativo que expresa una cualidad.  Si se trata de un alimento lo que nos indica es que tiene todos los elementos necesarios en su debida proporción. Si se trata, por ejemplo, de una persona, pensaríamos que se trata de alguien con una buena salud mental. "Balanceado" es el participio del verbo balancear y, hasta dónde yo sé, no existe como adjetivo. A veces hay palabras "traidoras" que se parecen tanto que se llegan a confundir en la traducción y luego las cosas se repiten y se repiten hasta que acaban por aceptarse.

Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

Bashti said:


> En el caso que nos ocupa, "equilibrado" es un adjetivo calificativo que expresa una cualidad.  Si se trata de un alimento lo que nos indica es que tiene todos los elementos necesarios en su debida proporción. Si se trata, por ejemplo, de una persona, pensaríamos que se trata de alguien con una buena salud mental. "Balanceado" es el participio del verbo balancear y, hasta dónde yo sé, no existe como adjetivo. A veces hay palabras "traidoras" que se parecen tanto que se llegan a confundir en la traducción y luego las cosas se repiten y se repiten hasta que acaban por aceptarse.
> 
> Un saludo.



No se me ocurre un participio que no sea también utilizado como adjetivo.


----------



## DBLS

Dios mío!!! ahora estoy confundida! 
Aqui en Brasil se dice "ração" para los alimentos para los animales, por ejemplo a los perros y gatos se les da "ração extrusada" en forma de huesitos, pelotitas, con colores o no, a las vacas, pollos, chanchos se les da "ração farelada" o sea, es un polvo, de maíz, con los suplementos vitamínicos, minerales, etc todo molido.

Por favor ayuendenme!

GRACIAS


----------



## DBLS

Sí a las vacas aqui también se dice concentrado!!!(parece que me había saltado ese post)
 así la usaré en mi traducción!

gracias de nuevo


----------



## Jonno

¿Pero cual es la consulta, DBLS? ¿O ya la has resuelto?


----------



## 0scar

*equilibrado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _equilibrar_).
*1. *adj. Ecuánime, sensato, prudente.

Cuando salga la nueva edición del DRAE lo de "pienso equilibrado" tendrá algún sentido, por ahora no.


_Balanza_ y sus derivadas vienen del latín y los ingleses las usan prestadas.


----------



## sergio11

Busqué en el banco de datos de la RAE, y encontré lo siguiente:

El CORDE, desde sus orígenes hasta 1974, muestra 35 ejemplos, todos con el significado de "oscilar."

En cambio, el CREA, desde 1975 hasta hoy, muestra 84 ejemplos, de los cuales 4 tienen el significado de "oscilar," y el resto, es decir, los otros 80, tienen el significado de "igualar," "equilibrar," "contrapesar." 

*En el DRAE aparece desde la primera edición de 1736*. Allí, la primera acepción es la de oscilar, pero aparece también con el significado de equilibrar, aunque dice que "no es tan usado."

*En la segunda edición, de 1770, ya desaparece la nota de que "no es tan usado." *Aparece simplemente como otra acepción, pero sin esa nota.

Luego sigue apareciendo en todas las ediciones hasta 1992 como tercera acepción, y *adopta el lugar de primera acepción en la edición de 2001*. 

Como dicen Mirx y Oscar, "balanceado" no tiene nada de malo, cuando la primera acepción de "balancear" es precisamente la que estamos queriendo significar. A veces me da la impresión de que todo lo que no nos gusta lo acusamos de anglicismo. Yo creo que "balanceado" es totalmente correcto.


----------



## Bloodsun

Por acá, como ya dijeron, *alimento* (balanceado) para perros, para gatos, etc. Para los animales de campo, *forraje.* Los animales locales no comen pienso ni heno, para no sentirse extranjeros.


----------



## ErOtto

Bloodsun said:


> Los animales locales no comen pienso ni *heno*, para no sentirse extranjeros.



Que gracioso que no coman heno... si partimos de la base de que forraje y heno pueden considerarse sinónimos. 

La razón por la cual, pienso , en España se suele denominar *pienso *al alimento en forma de bolas (etc.) de las mascotas es porque simplemente se omite la palabra *compuesto *(economía del habla... vaguería ), ya que *pienso compuesto *es el término genérico para "alimento elaborado para animales". Más sobre el tema... aquí.

Saludos
Er


----------



## DBLS

Hola Jonno, 

es que entré para buscar por la palabra "ração", y sé que en español "ración" existe, pero es una porción de alimentos.También conocia la palabra "pienso", entonces apareció que pienso eran para las mascotas,y lo necesitaba para vacas, después "comida" para perros y gatos, etc...

Pero ya lo solucioné, puse concentrado.

Gracias por la atención a mi "pregunta"


----------



## Mate

ErOtto said:


> Que gracioso que no coman heno... si partimos de la base de que forraje y heno pueden considerarse sinónimos.


Pues estaríamos partiendo de una base equivocada. El heno es, en efecto, un tipo de forraje. Nosotros le decimos "pasto seco". Pero hay otros tipos de forraje como la hierba fresca, los cereales, los alimentos balanceados, los ensilados y aquí paro porque la lista sería demasiado amplia y nos desviaría de la palabra que se está discutiendo: pienso.


----------

